# killer chicken marinade



## brandon91 (May 16, 2014)

2 cloves of grated/smashed garlic

2 tsp to 2 tbsp hot chili sauce or paste, or to taste (I use mashed up chipotle in adobo.)

1 1/2 tbsp maple syrup/honey

2 tbsp soy sauce

3 tbsp rice/cider vinegar

2 tbsp mayonnaise

salt and pepper to taste

My favorite way to use it is skin on boneless chicken thighs, let marinate for 2-4hrs then grill hot and fast over a smokey grill. Good for ~2lbs of meat.

I got the recipe from here: http://foodwishes.blogspot.com/2012/06/rusty-chicken-thighs-whats-in-name.html

The flavor is hard to describe, it's almost like some grilled chicken you would get at a Chinese take-out only better. Cheers, hope you try it


----------



## culturedhick (May 20, 2014)

Sounds great! Thanks for the idea! I have been looknig for something different as I usually use a Hawaiian style marinade.


----------



## bluewhisper (May 20, 2014)

I made a batch just now, it's good. I don't know about grilling or marinating with it, but it would make a good dressing base for a smoked chicken salad.


----------

